# Hello, newb here...



## Tonyesc76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello everyone my name is Tony and I am in Ft Worth TX. I don't own a haunt but I really enjoy turning my house into a horror scene. Last year was the first year that I actually put in a lot of work, the only thing is last year I made every room different. This year it's a complete Zombie Fortress which I am sure my snobby neighbors are gonna love  I also started to make my own props since they look better than the common stuff you can buy, I am building my first shiatsu zombie so we will see how that goes. Guess that's enough typing I have props to build :zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Tony!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Tony!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Tony!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wooooohoooooo A DFW guy!!!! Don't look now, you're gonna get kidnapped into our North Texas Make n Take Group! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello fellow Texan. Welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## Tonyesc76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, glad there are dfw people here.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome fellow haunter!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum! Now get busy on those props! Halloween is just 3 short weeks away!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tonyesc76 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, I know I have 21 days until my Halloween party and I am not anywhere near done on props.


----------



## Tonyesc76 (Oct 6, 2011)

It also doesn't help that I keep finding cool stuff in here that I want to build.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------

